# SCHOOL...UGhh



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

who sneaks on here during school ? i hate school so i find a way to pass time


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

what do you think im doin right now


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

We had dial up when I was in school....this place didnt yet exist...

You kids got it easy ...


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> what do you think im doin right now



Same.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

there is already a thread on this and i am updating this for school, ag class, lol


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Everyday.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

as much as i can when the teachers not looking


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

Same here.
Smart phones are the best. College wouldn't be the same without ArcheryTalk!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

CamoRoss said:


> Same here.
> Smart phones are the best. College wouldn't be the same without ArcheryTalk!


thats true but i just use my labtop when i dont have much service on my phone


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

IM OUT TODAY, and signal sucks at my school


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

its blocked at our school


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i try to gt on as much as possible 
depending on where the teacher is standing and where my computer is


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

skulzhead said:


> its blocked at our school


Yea same here, it sucks..


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

im on everyday!! Its not blocked! Kinda surprised lol


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

I figured out a way to get around the school's firewall, and the the blocks for ALL the websites


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahah way to be sneaky 12 ring! lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

luckily I am homeschooled now and after I do Bible I go on here for a little and then finish my school 4 the day. When I did go to private school I never sneaked on but I did go on here when I could as much as possible.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

yup. i have a hr break between physics and math so i jump on. hate college.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> I figured out a way to get around the school's firewall, and the the blocks for ALL the websites


Proxy server?


----------

